# Bye bye threads



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Mary had a little lamb... Baa baa

Dave


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

it is my understanding that violations of TOS will be dealt with.
if anyone doesn't know the TOS, perhaps they should read them again.
if they didn't read them before agreeing to abide by the terms thereof, they might consider reading them.

I don't have a dog in this fight and I don't completely agree with some of the thread removals. but Hankster had a certain level of service with family values in mind when he set up the TOS. some of his language might be viewed as arguable for actual meaning.
but, I think everyone really does know what is allowable and what is not.

I guess we could let this site degrade to what I witness elsewhere ..... or .... we can put on our big boy pants and decide to keep some level of values that prevent that.

try to put yourself in fordcowboys shoes for just a minute.
he has to make decisions based on the TOS he promised to uphold and his decisions are law.
too bad if you don't like the sheriff. rarely are law enforcement popular, but would you prefer the bullies from the hood running society?

again, I am not in complete agreement with some recent decisions, but I have the option of no longer being subjected to what appears to be necessary here.
if members police themselves, there will be no need for moderator interference.
and that should work just fine.

and, for sure, I have been in violation of the concepts of the TOS, so I am not innocent.
but I have been sanctioned and properly notified/warned about repeat behavior.
it, absolutely, does bother me that I see a few select members continue to do things I was warned about, but it is not my place to police here.

I have a very strong feeling that there would be fewer problems and members if I, indeed, were a moderator.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Updated.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> it is my understanding that violations of TOS will be dealt with.
> if anyone doesn't know the TOS, perhaps they should read them again.
> if they didn't read them before agreeing to abide by the terms thereof, they might consider reading them.
> 
> ...


factual AND "Diplomatically" put....:thumbsup:
I bow in agreement...2 most stated here Al....
need a job w/ me, @ the U.N. Security Council ??? :thumbsup:

as society is crumbling into Kaos,.... we should take heed to our leadership here (FCB).....
who's impossible, and even thankless-job....
2 keep us going... he puts a lot of efforts into 'Keeping the Peace"....
without discrimination, but with compassion 2 "Special-Situations"....

if it weren't 4 that, NONE of us w/ still be here (Banned/Time-Outed..)

I hate "P/C" (AW's Gen Lee sticker over flag on roof, 2 "NOT-Offend" certain
potential-customers..) for starters...

i'ld better go, B4 I go on my "Soap-Box Tangent" ...

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

TOS, and "I don't like this thread, i'm deleting it" are 2 different things.

I have been on this board as Sethndaddy for bout 9 years, before that I had different name for 4 years.

13 years. In 12-1/2 years the combo of Hank and Griff, I had *ONE posting deleted, because It was jabbing a gay joke about something.

Under the new regime I have had about 5 of my postings/threads deleted, and not one came with a "Hey Ed, ya know" pm.

It's really feeling like favoritism and cyber bullying, and isn't it weird, thats seems to be what most of the recent problems are about. 

Let's get this place together. I am a paying Hobbytalk supporter. I offer some info, I buy/trade/sell cars with lots of guys, I shared lots of slot car talk and some personal info with alot of people I call friends here. I don't want my thoughts and feelings or offerings of sales items yanked out from under me because of a technicality in postings.

I'm not saying lift the rules and make way for the hordes of evil and filth to pour out, but C'mon already, Lighten up.*


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

alpink said:


> it is my understanding that violations of TOS will be dealt with.
> if anyone doesn't know the TOS, perhaps they should read them again.
> if they didn't read them before agreeing to abide by the terms thereof, they might consider reading them.
> 
> ...


i agree with AL, the tos is there for a reason, lendell shouldnt have to keep an eye out on what people are writing on hobbytalk, after all we are grown ups. just my opinion.

Richard


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

First of all, I'm sorry your feelings were hurt SethnDaddy. But you have not had 5 threads deleted by me. I can bring them back if you need to see what was deleted. 
I have not personally attacked you in any way. Like you attacked me when KiwiDave's post in Swap & Sell was locked up. You proceeded to tell me how wrong it was to lock his post up and what a great guy Dave is. And how much he contributes to the board. It's funny how you didn't check with Dave first about the post and jumped to conclusions. As it happens Dave was on the board that night when I read your letter. I checked with him to see if he locked it up or a different moderator had locked it. He said he had locked it because of the pictures he had posted of the cars he was trying to sell. Just for your information, KiwiDave & I are also friends. We have traded car show pictures from America and New Zealand. I wrote you back & told you that I didn't lock it and Dave had done it himself. 
But this has nothing to do with deleting this last thread. I hope you don't use the same language with your kids or mother that you use when posting on the board. You used words that were not appropriate for the board which in turn another member used inappropriate words, which opens the gates to others doing so and saying worse. Then people start complaining. If I don't start at the beginning & end it I will not be able to stop it in the middle. Then guys say, "but you didn't say anything to SethnDaddy, etc. so on & so forth." I sent you a PM why your post was deleted.
Griffworks was on here a short time as a moderator. And Hank moderated off and on. So now when someone gets their hand slapped I'm the bad guy because they got away with it before. 
Why should I write & tell someone they've done something wrong (but as courtesy I do). When they can read the TOS and abide by those. Locking a thread doesn't do any good when there's something offensive in it. Deleting it removes it from view & cuts down on PM I get complaining about a violation. It seems you'd rather post your complaints than writing me to find out why the thread was locked/removed. Whenever I delete a thread I PM the person and let them know why & we usually work out a solution. Some guys just don't know the rules or don't realize they've offended someone's sensibilities. Most of the time it's "oh sorry about that" and life goes on. 
-fcb


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Please explain how Ed's pole was inappropriate OR violated the TOS in any way shape or form. 

...other than a 33 to 3 drubbing in support of returning the EBC thread in approx 12 hrs during off peak viewing.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Noting wrong with the pole. Just the words used. FCB


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

I voted in this poll I don't recall anythimg not allowed in poll itself. Was it in the poll questions or a comment in the thread ? And if that was the case why not just remove that post or posts with warning to offenders?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Really? I didnt see ANY swear words or inappropriate verbage in Ed's original posting of the poll. Nor did I see any transgressions by any of the responders. (at least before I went to work that day) I thought I checked it carefully. Perhaps I missed something? Can anyone help me out here?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

NO, I know what words to use and what can't be used, lets remember I worked retail for 19 years.......I know what to say and what not to say, otherwise I'd been fired by now.
And Lendell there was just another last week I can't remember, and the others where all sales related.

Just chill with the threats and stuff. And keep it the same, you busted me and deleted for a "heres my stuff for sale on ebay" thread, because it showed multiple cars, then later let someone list as many different threads go, each one had another car.

I think I offered this long ago and was ignored...........pick out about 10 regulars that have been around for awhile. Do a private chat room and review the rules one by one. Or discuss issues as they arise and let the jury vote. period.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

sethndaddy said:


> NO, I know what words to use and what can't be used, lets remember I worked retail for 19 years.......I know what to say and what not to say, otherwise I'd been fired by now.
> And Lendell there was just another last week I can't remember, and the others where all sales related.
> 
> Just chill with the threats and stuff. And keep it the same, you busted me and deleted for a "heres my stuff for sale on ebay" thread, because it showed multiple cars, then later let someone list as many different threads go, each one had another car.
> ...


there shouldnt be any jury voting, or 10 regulars this board is for anyone to get on here not just the so called elders or people who think they should be the only ones to have any say in what happens, lendell is the moderator love it or dont, but i think all who post on this board needs to read the TOS for them selves and not have lendell sit down and read it for you. sorry but there are 3-4 of you who think you can just throw words at lendell and others and think its ok because you have gotten away with it for many years, start acting like grown men and quit your whining to lendell and just go by the TOS and read it for yourselves instead of all of this bickering back and fourth. everyone involved in this is just making hobbytalk look like a piece of crap more and more everyday, because you have made this your complaining board about everything under the sun. i dont get on here except when the new cars are coming out much anymore because there is too much bickering back and fourth, either its about honda or someone on ebay or someone got there feelings hurt because they didnt read or abide by the TOS. me myself if anyone doesnt like what i have said so be it but, this board is for everyone not just for the few who try to be the big shots on here.

have a good day all,
Richard


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

wheelz63, you only come around to sell your stuff, or throw comments in arguments.

I will say I got this from your posting...."making hobbytalk look like a piece of crap more and more everyday"....yup, and I offered a possible solution to help, I didn't appoint elders or special people or even myself, not even the same people, just a general vote. 
It's how most things in this country are done.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> wheelz63, you only come around to sell your stuff, or throw comments in arguments.
> 
> I will say I got this from your posting...."making hobbytalk look like a piece of crap more and more everyday"....yup, and I offered a possible solution to yell, I didn't appoint elders or special people or even myself, not even the same people, just a general vote.
> It's how most things in this country are done.


Thats exactly why I say......buy from people who post helpfull slotcar info,like ed,scj,scm,and tjetgrig.


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

After rereading Lendall post. I see it must have been posts on the thread and not on the poll itself where the TOS weas violated. 
Why not just remove those posts with warnings and not the whole thread?

If I have this right. This is all because someone here was selling something somewhere else and it was commented about here. Which violated our TOS here bcause of what was said about something there not here. If I was following along and didn't make a wrong turn here or there.
How can commenting on something on youtube,facebook or ebay...ect. Violate our TOS here?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I find this thread to be harmful to the future of Hobbytalk. I see nothing constructive coming from it, rather I see more division, destruction, doom and gloom on the horizon. 

Under normal circumstances, an issue like this would have blown over a week after arising and by now would be forgotten about. Call it lollipops and gum drops if you will, but this crap would have been resolved and no longer an issue.

I support Lendell in his decision, whether I agree with it or not. The new owners of HT do not care any way, shape or form what happens here. He (Lendell) can't hardly reach them, so this fact is quite obvious. The biggest problem that I see is Lendell is on his own. In the Hank days, moderators across the boards worked together, and moderating wasn't a one person job. If there was an issue like this, moderators could discuss actions and have a group decision regarding major issues, and Hank handled anything they couldn't decide on. Now it's just Lendell, and he is alone in making decisions. He doesn't have the power to add moderators. I doubt he can get help from the other mods. He is policing 50,000 square site miles on his own. he can't monitor the site 24/7 so some oversights will occur. By the time he notices them, it's kinda too late to fix. 

Sadly, the situation regarding the Ebay chassis thread, which somehow closed the Ebay craziness thread was overblown, and cannot easily be rectified. Again, I think that decision is Lendells, and how he dealt with it up until now, and into the future is up to him. I think the thread should be unlocked and revived, or a new one started, but that is his decision. If it is to be started anew, it should be HIM starting it. Not anyone else. 

Until that happens, is it worth dividing ourselves as a group into "sides" and then watching the last semblance of HT fall into total disrepair, with no hope of mending the damage? I say NO. Is going "PC" and avoiding bashing obviously devious or outwardly stupid Ebay listings because the Ebayer "might" be a member here going to help anything? NO! Is my posting in this thread going to make a difference? Probably not, by I want my voice heard. Bickering, fighting, complaining, dividing is not healthy at this or any other point. Sorry, but I liked my lollipops and gum drops.. along with twizzlers fences, skittles wheels and fruit slice chicanes, they make great edible scenery!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Too much Axe....not enough Bonzai

... it could have been rectified EASILY


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

No, not enough Cowbell.

Dave


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

If we are all nice to each other and cut out the swear words I think there would be a lot less monitoring. We can probably get away with heck or darn, but anything stronger than that is out of line. It sure seems simple enough to me. If ya don't have anything nice to say, don't say it. And if you must swear take it to a pm. There are children on HT from time to time. That is if they all haven't gone away becuse of petty threads like this. 
hojoe


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

hojoe said:


> If we are all nice to each other and cut out the swear words I think there would be a lot less monitoring. We can probably get away with heck or darn, but anything stronger than that is out of line. It sure seems simple enough to me. If ya don't have anything nice to say, don't say it. And if you must swear take it to a pm. There are children on HT from time to time. That is if they all haven't gone away becuse of petty threads like this.
> hojoe


hojoe, you hit it on the head. that is exactly what is wrong, all the swear words and there are children on here from time to time. and to my good buddy Ed, please dont worry about if i sell items on here or not. i believe you have sold a heck of alot more then i could even try to sell, i can tell you i know i am not violating the TOS by selling as hank said he doesnt care if you sell or whatever he doesnt want to see you sales receipts either, so take it easy on the name calling in so many words and try to be a grown up about things that have happened on here, its not worth it too me maybe thats why i dont get in there and chat with and shoot the bull with some of you and i only offer up for sale the new autoworld cars. its really to sad this thread has come to this, it really is. lol


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

wheelz63 said:


> hojoe, you hit it on the head. that is exactly what is wrong, all the swear words and there are children on here from time to time. l


You say you agree with me, yet you have already used a four letter word earlier in this thread??????????????????????????????????
hojoe


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*clarification of events?*

clarification of removal of the Poll thread.
simply, the four letter word for Hades was used numerous times and was viewed as a violation.
I don't consider the word in question foul, but I can see where some might.
I might have dealt with it in a different fashion, but there seems to be history between parties that not everyone knows and lead to the lack of communication that , I am sure, would have otherwise taken place.
I am in full agreement that dividing the folks here is anti-productive.
I would prefer that everyone accept threads have been removed, whether justified or not, and they are not likely to return.
it has been said that all good things must come to an end.
perhaps it is time here!
I will continue to be an open source, without prejudice, for folks to discuss issues with outside these threads.
I am opinionated and that will come through in discussions.
as I have said before, I am not in complete agreement with some recent actions, but I have to support the only sheriff we have or I have to leave.

now then, clarification again, it was brought to my attention at least a year ago, that there have been previous tensions and _cliques_ have formed because of those problems.
I was told it appeared I was being assimilated by one of the cliques.
with the exception of a few specific individuals, I try to remain open and not take sides "just because"!
if I seem to communicate a little better with what is considered _one of the cliques_, that might be because they *are* communicating.
anyone who chooses to not participate in thread and live chats is hard to consider being communicative and it is hard to get to know them.

I wish we could just get past this and move forward with an open book, so to speak.
unfortunately, some feelings have been hurt, some folks have lost confidence in leadership. and some folks just want to see problems continue.

again, I support what there is until I have had enough and you won't even hear the door close behind me.

.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

hojoe said:


> You say you agree with me, yet you have already used a four letter word earlier in this thread??????????????????????????????????
> hojoe



you were offended by crap??????????????? holy cow????? does that offend you also. its more of a joke on here then i thought. lol


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)




----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Pass the popcorn doba...


As a personal rule, I consider any words that are contained in the bible family safe... That would include "he double hockey sticks" and the cruder form of "darn"... Not to mention that animal that jaw bone thingy some dude slayed some other dude with came from. My kid was saying crap in kindergarten... IN kindergarten!


Please don't tell me we need to rewrite the bible now...









Thanks!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Pass the popcorn doba...
> 
> 
> As a personal rule, I consider any words that are contained in the bible family safe... That would include "he double hockey sticks" and the cruder form of "darn"... Not to mention that animal that jaw bone thingy some dude slayed some other dude with came from. My kid was saying crap in kindergarten... IN kindergarten!
> ...



not personal.

but, therein lies the problem now then doesn't it. each different persons perception of acceptable.
I for one find the BIBLE to be an interesting tale written by men.
that said, I also know some pretty respectable people who support themselves and their families and find the S/ defecation word to be just fine in every day conversation.
I work with some guys who use the F/ intercourse word just about every other word and they don't change for circumstances. so what is acceptable to them might bother others.
regardless of what is printed in so called HOLY books, many people still find ____ and ____ to be unacceptable.

my good friend and drag race partner has an 11 year old boy. he is quite well behaved and doesn't use ANY off color language in our presence. what he says among his friends is his business, but he would be offended if we used language that he isn't allowed to so we don't in his presence.
mind you, I was in reform school at the age of 11 and did close to 10 months. my language and other _*SKILLS*_ grew by leaps and bounds during THAT period, but I would not dare say even ____ in the presence of my mother.

all of that being said, for me to hold someone to MY morals isn't fair to them and cannot be justified.

one mans ceiling is another mans floor


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

wheelz63 said:


> you were offended by crap??????????????? holy cow????? does that offend you also. its more of a joke on here then i thought. lol


I don't find any four letter words offensive. I swear with the best of 'em, but the TOS finds them offensive and rules are rules. I think it has something to do with respect for others.
hojoe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Brilliant words Al, and I agree 100%. I can be one of those F bombers myself, but I can and do refrain from foul language when typing, even when it's done tongue in cheek. I have to really want to get a point across for that to happen, and it's a rare occurrence. In personal conversation with some I can be an angel, and other times quite foul. If I offend anyone with my varying degrees of telephone cuss word blocker skills, I'm sorry. My fingers are way more polite than my mouth. :lol:


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

This is ridiculous. More fighting wow. This is me walking away disappointed.


----------



## Ditchrat (Sep 2, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

There are a few things I know for sure in this world. One is that it is always encouraged when a new member comes on and talks about how he is passing his love of slot cars to his kids. That alone makes the use of cursing, of any type inappropriate for this site.

Something else I know for certain is that Lendell is one of the absolute nicest people on the face of the earth. I have had the pleasure of visiting his home and meeting his family. I know that he would much prefer to be building a new drag car in his garage than policing this website.

Putting those two together, I ask you to lighten up and make this a board that is appropriate for all ages and allow Lendell to get back to his slot cars. 

Old Blue


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

My apologies on the use of the southern heaven word, I was thinking like Stone Cold Steve when I typed it.
And honestly, I did the poll, went to bed, and after work the next day it was gone.
But it reverts back to this. Every time someone used that word, they were NOT deleted, and should have been.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*What you werent supposed to see*

We "ALL" should be practicing what "WE'RE" preachen'. Ed's poll should have stood with the context adjusted slightly and a COURTEOUS reminder note sent to Ed. Which in fact is what should also have happened instead of exterminating the EBC thread. The catalyst that started this whole mess, when a friendly reminder note would have likely sufficed to get the thread content back in line with the TOS. 

Yeah right....

Instead a very embarrassing 33 to 3 thumping favoring re-instatement of the EBC thread was wiped from the permanent record. An action lamely supported based on the use of H E double hockey sticks?

Do you really think we're that stupid?

There may have been only a dozen open responders to post in the poll; yet notably, the remaining "SILENT MAJORITY" was voting 7-1 for re-instatement. The unsubstantiated rhetoric about more vocal or active members was not supported by the numbers; in fact quite the contrary! 

Can ya really blame us for being insulted? I'm done with the new Silly Nanny agenda.


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

Well, at least after reading this thread I now understand why a different thread I had a small part in was removed. I thought my comment was humorous but it contained a reference of me being sent to an un holy afterlife. I meant no offense, I was raised believing that word was a proper name of a place and was only cursing IF you were telling someone else they should go there.

Later The I'll keep any future comments on this Forum completely G rated and Boring lacking all color and life Rockinator


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

For those who don't know, H E double hockey sticks is the name of a town just west of Detroit, and it does freeze over yearly!!! 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hell,_Michigan

It appears there's another in California too...

Can we get back to slots now???


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I have read this and the other threads concerning this many times. Debating whether to apply my 2 cents. I know I shouldn't but what the heck. The one word I see missing is DRAMA that in my opinion is what it boils down to. Be it the sports we watch and enjoy or daily lives Drama brings out the worst in people. The things I enjoy on this forum are the friends I have made and yes Lendell tops that list I have made friends and shared ideas with very many folks here and for that I will keep coming back. So what if your feelings got hurt that my friends is life deal with it that will make you stronger. I have enjoyed slot cars for over 50 years of my life and no they are not going away. My advice is find the parts you like and enjoy them and what doesn't interest you pass on by. We have a very talented and unique group of people here from all walks of life and stand to improve our enjoyment of this hobby by showing a little compassion and understanding. Its not about " me" it should be about " Us" . You can learn a lot more from listening than talking. I agree with Old blue and Slotcarman Pick up your controller, xacto knife, dremel , airbrush .Winters almost here time to have a little fun don't you think.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Ditto !*

*What He Said !*



clydeomite said:


> I have read this and the other threads concerning this many times. Debating whether to apply my 2 cents. I know I shouldn't but what the heck. The one word I see missing is DRAMA that in my opinion is what it boils down to. Be it the sports we watch and enjoy or daily lives Drama brings out the worst in people. The things I enjoy on this forum are the friends I have made and yes Lendell tops that list I have made friends and shared ideas with very many folks here and for that I will keep coming back. So what if your feelings got hurt that my friends is life deal with it that will make you stronger. I have enjoyed slot cars for over 50 years of my life and no they are not going away. My advice is find the parts you like and enjoy them and what doesn't interest you pass on by. We have a very talented and unique group of people here from all walks of life and stand to improve our enjoyment of this hobby by showing a little compassion and understanding. Its not about " me" it should be about " Us" . You can learn a lot more from listening than talking. I agree with Old blue and Slotcarman Pick up your controller, xacto knife, dremel , airbrush .Winters almost here time to have a little fun don't you think.
> Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Maybe hanks rules were set up for certain peoplehis friends.Fordcowboy controlls this board now,owners of ht cant be found,let fordcowboy make new rules.Start with this one,people who threaten to leave,make them leave,delete them!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

rule two - folks who take money and don't ship anything - delete them


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

alpink said:


> rule two - folks who take money and don't ship anything - delete them


What he said:wave:he's right as use-al.:wave:


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

And I'm still trying to make the mercury grills fit the magnum..I even posted a picture of the car and you got it wrong..twice:hat:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

and I sent more than enough make up parts after my mistake and the original Nomad.
yes, I was in error about the grill/bumpers and have admitted so


where is the White Lightning Willys I paid you for? the USPS money order was cashed! the signature is illegible.

are you going to say your ex-wife cashed it with your ID?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

and next thing ya know .................
someone will be telling me to take this to private messages or emails or phone calls.
the thief responds to none.

better get *MORE* popcorn.

.


----------



## Ditchrat (Sep 2, 2013)

This is like watching Honey Boo Boo ..................


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

It's real, _real_ simple, folks. The rules boil down to essentially two things: 

1) Be nice to each other; 

B) Don't say things you wouldn't say in front of your mother or grandmother, and;

iii) Don't be a Troll and/or Flame others. 

Basically, treat others how _you_ wish you be treated. 

This isn't a Democracy or a Republic. You don't get to vote about what you want to see here. HobbyTalk is an online Forum that has rules to which you agreed when you joined. If you can't follow the rules or don't want to, you're welcome to leave at any time for somewhere that doesn't mind you being a pain in the butt. 

A statement has been made over and over again that HobbyTalk is meant to be somewhere that you might want to bring your kids - it's a family thing. If you curse and drop F-Bombs around yours kids and/or anywhere you go in public, more power to you. You won't be doing it here for long, I assure you. 

Using the word "Hell" or some similar words in correct context - i.e. talking about the place where Lucifer Morningstar is said to rule - isn't a big deal, nor if you were quoting a line from a movie that's appropriate or quoting a movie or song title. Not a big deal. Going beyond that and inferring someone is a female dog or son of a female dog, dropping F-Bombs or trying to be all "smart" and telling someone "You're a f***ing idiot!" (as an example), is something that you're not going to get away with. 

If you try to skirt the rules, flaunt your "smarts" or just generally Troll, then you'll get called on it eventually. Especially if someone hits the REPORT POST button - which is what you should do whenever someone is Trolling or Flaming, NOT RESPOND IN KIND! - or one of the Mod's catch them doing so. Most of you know that I've got a pretty low tolerance for Trolls and won't lose any sleep over giving a Time Out or even a Perma-BAN. 

If you're in doubt, re-read the TOS. Or feel free to PM me or another Mod. 

If you're having problems with how *Fordcowboy* is acting as a Mod, trying politely contacting him via PM or email and working it out that way. As was already mentioned in this thread - you draw more flies with sugar rather than vinegar. If you talk to someone like they're an idiot and are insulting, that tells me that you want me to respond in kind, that you like being talked to like you're an idiot and you like being insulted. So, that's what you might well get in response. 

Beyond that, if you try and work it out and you can't come to an understanding with *Fordcowboy*, feel free to drop me or one of the other SuperMods (no, I don't think that highly of myself, it's a part of the title - we can go to any forum and do a lot of stuff that regular Mod's can't). I've spoken to *Fordcowboy* in the Meat World (it's 'Net slang, look it up) several times and he's always been a pretty reasonable guy whenever I've talked to him. Perhaps I can help cool things down and we can all enjoy our hobbies together. 

So, to recap - treat others how you wish to be treated. If you treat others like crap, expect that in return - and don't expect to be a member here at HobbyTalk very long because that marks you as a Troll and I don't tolerate them here. 

If you have an issue with a Mod, contact another Mod. We're people just like you and sometimes have really, _really_ bad days. I've cut a LOT of folks slack with that line of thinking - you know who you are, 'cause you're still here and reading this thread - and have bad days too, so _know_ how it can be. 

There's no voting about the Rules on HT. 

I think that about covers it.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

alpink said:


> and I sent more than enough make up parts after my mistake and the original Nomad.
> yes, I was in error about the grill/bumpers and have admitted so
> 
> 
> ...


Post a copy of the receipt....on the board.now that you called me a theif back it up! I ripped the money order up.monderators do need to get involved or go to postal inspectors.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Wow... Just, wow....


Yes, *Alpink* - you and *copperhead71* take it to PM, email or phone. I don't card which.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Griffworks said:


> Wow... Just, wow....
> 
> 
> Yes, *Alpink* - you and *copperhead71* take it to PM, email or phone. I don't card which.


acknowledged and agreed


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I find this thread to be harmful to the future of Hobbytalk.


Not taking *any* side here, but I think we’ve heard pretty much all the viewpoints now. Lendell can decide on what changes he wants to make (if any) from what he’s seen here already. 

How ‘bout we all just quietly walk away from this thread for a while?

-- D
For what I get from Hobbytalk, I'd be content to say "darn" and "shoot" 'til Heck freezes over.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Griffworks , SUPER MOD
PM sent please see Supporter Promotion Tread.
Thanks SJJ


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Right! TOS, got it!! No potty mouth, got it!! What was the issue with the Ebay thread then? From my upside down point of view it would appear that a ex sponsor of ours got upset by the chatter regarding his pricing and as a result a thread that members regularly contributed to and held a lot of good info and some humor went "poof". How is that fair for the HT members?


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Yes I think were asking not to throw the baby out with the bath water.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm all for clean language and civility but deleting the eBay thread was wrong as it did not infringe on either civility or clean language. It was an entertaining thread that I enjoyed.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

alpink said:


> and I sent more than enough make up parts after my mistake and the original Nomad.
> yes, I was in error about the grill/bumpers and have admitted so
> 
> 
> ...


If a reasonable amount of time has elapsed and the seller is not addressing the issue where is his negative trader rating?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I have no clue about the eBay thread. That was *Fordcowboys* call. If someone wants to send me a link via PM, I'd be happy to take a look and offer input to *Fordcowboy*.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

twolff said:


> If a reasonable amount of time has elapsed and the seller is not addressing the issue where is his negative trader rating?


Car went to hittman AS reflected in The trader rating...the one where he put VERY honest....that trade was on the board!!!!!!!red mm willys on a white aw chassis. Talk about a thread that needed to be locked!


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Jtslot where's my trader rating!!!these are the cars I bought from you in the past 365 days!!!:thumbsup:loll..lol


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Did you just not get the part about keeping your issues with others _private_...?


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

It is very sad to see what this site has come to. Disappointed Dave.


----------



## Ditchrat (Sep 2, 2013)

RacerDave said:


> It is very sad to see what this site has come to. Disappointed Dave.



I have read this forum for a while now, and I can honestly say it isn't poster friendly..........


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Ditchrat said:


> I have read this forum for a while now, and I can honestly say it isn't poster friendly..........


It was, for a long time; it was the best forum I've ever been on. 

And with a few moments' more forethought and prudent reflection between having the thought and hitting the keyboard - on the part of both the posters and the officials - I think it could be again.

-- D


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

You know what I'm gonna do???.........what I always do...

I'm gonna post stuff about slot cars, racing, or cars. The stuff I like.
Nothing really aimed at anyone, just stuff for fun. I hope to get back to customizing.
I'm just gonna throw stuff out there and hope someone else here enjoys it.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Even the calmest of seas have to endure an occasional storm. The drama we've just witnessed will pass and things will return to normal. From what I've seen and heard, this sort of incident is a regular weekly occurrence on other boards. Some people get their jollies from it, and stir the pot regularly just to make it happen. I won't name names, but most of us know at least one of the guys I'm referring to.


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

I`ve been away most of the summer playing with the 1-1 cars so I missed all the drama but here`s my 2 cents. I do think the mods do very good at a tough job keeping all the personalitys and opinions in check here and I`m sure they are always learning and trying to improve. It isn`t all that hard for us members though as we should all try and act like adults and treat each the way we would like to be treated. Take any personal issues to PMs or get a mod involoved if that doesn`t work. It`s been said before - it`s just little toy cars and there are way more important things in life so let`s just have fun here!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*We should all try to be more like State Farm...*



NTxSlotCars said:


> You know what I'm gonna do???.........what I always do...
> 
> I'm gonna post stuff about slot cars, racing, or cars. The stuff I like.
> Nothing really aimed at anyone, just stuff for fun. I hope to get back to customizing.
> I'm just gonna throw stuff out there and hope someone else here enjoys it.


What Rich said is 100% correct. 

I just want to read, post pictures and post helpful information or comments of praise on Sweetly built custom slot cars and see pictures of slot cars and have fun here on Hobby Talk. and and and and and....etc.

Bob...And like a good neighbor...zilla


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I love this BB. I've learned alot and have been inspired with my endeavors in the hobby. Thank you to everyone. 

I posted this on another thread, 
It's hung up at the Elkhart Model Rail Road Club. It reads.

Every man is my superior, In that I may learn from him.

Randy.


----------

